

Keep your New Year's Resolutions by starting small - njoglekar
http://neiljoglekar.com/keep-your-new-years-resolutions-by-starting-s

======
CJefferson
Make February resolutions. One problem with January 1st is that it tends to be
a busy and unusual time. By February 1st, changing things in your life is
likely to be much smoother and fit more naturally.

~~~
njoglekar
I like it, Jan 1 always seemed so arbitrary to me

------
Hansi
I only made one this year. To finally solve a murder on a train!

